# How to get the Wraith Max RGB to change color?



## chctulc (Mar 9, 2019)

I have an Asus TUF B350M Gaming Plus motherboard with the RGB cable from the cooler plugged into the RGB header on the board.  But the colored ring is always the default red.  The web page for the motherboard shows a picture of the same Wraith Max cooler with the ring color changed (yellow I think).  But I can't find any way to make it change.  I have tried Asus RGB/Aura Sync and the Wraith Prism RGB software, but none work.  They all ask me to plug in my device before I can go any further.  Even if I unplug it and plug it back in the program won't move on.  What are the magic words I need to utter to get the color to change?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Is the cable plugged in the right way round? Actually i killed a motherboard by plugging in the rgb cable the wrong way round but best to double check it


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2019)

I believe LED control for ASUS motherboards is done using the AiSuite, you should be able to download it from the download page for your motherboard.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2019)

AURA?


----------



## chctulc (Mar 9, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe LED control for ASUS motherboards is done using the AiSuite, you should be able to download it from the download page for your motherboard.


Thanks.  I downloaded AISuite, but find nowhere to work with the RGB in it.



Knoxx29 said:


> AURA?


Yes, tried that.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2019)

did you try a different RGB header? 

Note: just in case you haven't done it plug the RGB cable and restart the Pc


----------



## chctulc (Mar 9, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> did you try a different RGB header?


Only got the one; near the CPU.  And already did the unplug, replug.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2019)

clutchc said:


> Only got the one; near the CPU.



I edited my post.


----------



## chctulc (Mar 9, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I edited my post.


Me too


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Wait a sec I think some versions of the WRaith Max do not have RGB but it has an RGB header so it must have nvm i'm being stupid

Actually one more thing to try, do you have option in the Bios to control the RGB. if not recognised there i think iti s either faulty cooler, wire or header/motherboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2019)

FYI, read everything.
https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/cpu-cooler-solution


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> FYI, read everything.
> https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/cpu-cooler-solution



OP, maybe this will work http://www.coolermaster.com/amd-ryzen-wraith-max-rgb-software/


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 9, 2019)

I used an ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming Mainboard with my AMD Wraith MAX RGB Cooler and it worked properly right out of the gate.
The board cycles through some colors and the cooler matches the board.
I made sure to turn it on in the BIOS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> OP, maybe this will work http://www.coolermaster.com/amd-ryzen-wraith-max-rgb-software/



There is fine print with box coolers...


----------



## chctulc (Mar 10, 2019)

OK.  It appears from what I've read and gleaned from the posters here, that the problem is my Asus TUF B350M Gamer Plus motherboard did not offer the Aura option like the ASUS ROG.  Must need a 400-series board or the Aura option if a 300-series.    I guess I can live with red.

@ ArbitraryAffection
I tried that download before I posted here.  See above.

@ eidairaman1
I read the entire page.  Was there something in particular you wanted me to zero in on?

@ RealNeil
Yep, I think I read that disclaimer somewhere.  300-series boards below the ASUS ROG  didn't offer that option.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> OK.  It appears from what I've read and gleaned from the posters here, that the problem is my Asus TUF B350M Gamer Plus motherboard did not offer the Aura option like the ASUS ROG.  Must need a 400-series board or the Aura option if a 300-series.    I guess I can live with red.
> 
> @ ArbitraryAffection
> I tried that download before I posted here.  See above.
> ...



Yeah box coolers require mobo software but yeah sounds like a mobo problem


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> OK.  It appears from what I've read and gleaned from the posters here, that the problem is my Asus TUF B350M Gamer Plus motherboard did not offer the Aura option like the ASUS ROG.  Must need a 400-series board or the Aura option if a 300-series.    I guess I can live with red.
> 
> @ ArbitraryAffection
> I tried that download before I posted here.  See above.
> ...


I wonder if there is a way to plug the Cooler RGB wire into a separate external controller. I did a quick google and turned up nothing though. :/

Red is great! I think the ring looks great just as red honestly. ^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I wonder if there is a way to plug the Cooler RGB wire into a separate external controller. I did a quick google and turned up nothing though. :/
> 
> Red is great! I think the ring looks great just as red honestly. ^^



They are called RGB Fan Controllers


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are called RGB Fan Controllers


yes but dont they use a different port? idk


----------



## Valantar (Mar 10, 2019)

Might it be a defective RGB cable? Just a quick sanity check, OP, you have two cables running from your cooler, right? If you have, there is no reason why it wouldn't be recognized in the BIOS at the very least.

One more question: is it the wraith max or wraith prism, and is the header it's plugged into for addressable (digital) RGB or old-school analog, non-addressable? The max has the latter, the prism the former, and both need their specific type of header. The headers look identical, which makes this tricky. 






The markings are the only real way to tell them apart.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> I have tried *Asus RGB/Aura Sync* and the *Wraith Prism RGB software* but none work.



Of course they didn't work because that board has it is specific software for lights/RGB Control



clutchc said:


> Thanks. I downloaded AISuite, but find nowhere to work with the RGB in it.



When you downloaded AISuite did you try both programs/software you found into its folder?


----------



## chctulc (Mar 10, 2019)

@ Knoxx29
The AISuite download for my board does not include those folders.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> The AISuite download for my board does not include those folders.



Here is the link: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## chctulc (Mar 10, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here is the link: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


Yes, I know where I downloaded the file from.  And those folders are not included.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> Yes, I know where I downloaded the file from.  And those folders are not included.







You downloaded the first one, download the 3rd one which include those folders


----------



## chctulc (Mar 10, 2019)

@ Knoxx29
Thank you.  
WTF?  How is a person to know that the AISuite needed would be an older version?
Next question... which of the two setup.exe files do I run?  Or do I run the ones in those folders you pointed out instead?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2019)

Here i downloaded for you



clutchc said:


> @ Knoxx29
> Thank you.
> WTF?  How is a person to know that the AISuite needed would be an older version?
> Next question... which of the two setup.exe files do I run?  Or do I run the ones in those folders you pointed out instead?



Try both?


----------



## chctulc (Mar 10, 2019)

@ Knoxx29
I've already got it, thinks.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2019)

clutchc said:


> @ Knoxx29
> I've already got it, thinks.



Maybe try FANRGBLEDControl  first, just guessing  there is not much to try


----------



## chctulc (Mar 11, 2019)

Bingo!
The older version of AISuite allowed me to control the RGB lighting on the fan... sort of.
Thank you Knoxx29!  I'd give a best answer if I knew how.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 11, 2019)

clutchc said:


> Bingo!
> The older version of AISuite allowed me to control the RGB lighting on the fan... sort of.
> Thank you Knoxx29!  I'd give a best answer if I knew how.


Sort of?


----------



## chctulc (Mar 11, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Sort of?


Yeah.  Well, I can turn on red, green or blue and combine those primary colors for a total of 6 different colors for the cooler fan.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 11, 2019)

clutchc said:


> Yeah.  Well, I can turn on red, green or blue and combine those primary colors for a total of 6 different colors for the cooler fan.


Huh. That is pretty weird. Maybe some of the in-between versions of AI Suite work better?


----------



## chctulc (Mar 12, 2019)

That is the way the app is set up.  Three boxes to tick: Red, Green, and Blue.  Can choose either of the choices or mix them.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 12, 2019)

clutchc said:


> Bingo!
> The older version of AISuite allowed me to control the RGB lighting on the fan... sort of.
> Thank you Knoxx29!  I'd give a best answer if I knew how.



I am glad you got it to work even if not as it should be but better than nothing

There is not a *best answer* option but there's a *Like* and *Rate* option* *


----------

